# snow sticking



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

do you guys use or know of any material to put on your plows so snow doesnt stick to them so bad ? i get so much snow stuck on my plows and even when we bang them against the ground it doesnt wanna come off. anything you guys recommend on using on them ?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Wax good ole wax will do the trick.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Dont let the tree huggers read this. Good ole Diesel Fuel


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

thank you ill throw some one


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Fluid Film is the best


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i tried flrid film a couple years ago, it worked for the first lot or two but that was it. do you have to keep treating it or what?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe you didn't put enough on. I have treated my plows with Fluid Film for several years, and it seems to last 2 to 3 events per treatment. I know I am not a huge contractor by any means, but I plow about 14 acres worth per event, so I think it works pretty well. I know it has given me better results, then pam, wd/40 or diesel fuel has done in the past.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes you will need to reapply as required. How long the film stays on depends on the snow, weight, moisture etc.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

who cares? your just gunna get more snow on it?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Silicone spray.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Fluid Film. Apply liberally. To the whole plow. Both sides. The whole truck actually. Well, that's what I do.


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

I think the Western part has something to do with it.. lol

All I do is go spray my truck down at the carwash after storms and the last coat is the high pressure wax.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I bought my first can of fluid film this week before the snow but forgot to apply it, heard great things about it so I can't wait to try it


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

WAX, car wax. 
Thats all you need, I put it on about once every 2 or 3 years and have no problem with snow sticking.

I tried that fluid film stuff once and was not a bit impressed by it. A meyers dealer told me about it and said he was selling quite a bit of it. when I went back to him, I told him I won't be buying any more of it. I just didn't find that it worked like they claim.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ya i have done wax in the past, it worked pretty good. i'm gonna try the fluid film thing again, just picked up a can this morning. already sprayed plow. we are supposed to get snow tonight so hopefully i can try it out.


----------



## RobE (Feb 22, 2010)

WIPensFan;1196130 said:


> Silicone spray.


This is what I use. CRC Silicone spray is $2.17/can from Walmart.


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

geer hed;1197076 said:


> WAX, car wax.
> Thats all you need, I put it on about once every 2 or 3 years and have no problem with snow sticking.
> 
> I tried that fluid film stuff once and was not a bit impressed by it. A meyers dealer told me about it and said he was selling quite a bit of it. when I went back to him, I told him I won't be buying any more of it. I just didn't find that it worked like they claim.


Ditto

x100 FF is a croc if you're looking for legit anti-stick protection. Maybe it's good for something else, though.

/Out


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

A wax candle is all you need. Heat it up just a tiny bit each time you rub it on the plow. I do it on my ATV plow, snow blower chute and the shovels. FF is a joke. I tried it in the past and it didn't last but a day if that. I found the wax lasts 10x longer and it's THE cheapest means of preventing snow from sticking.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

As an experiment (I was skeptical) I tried FF this year for the first time. Did a test on my 9' HLA pusher, sprayed half - liberally - with FF, left the other half without anything. Snow stuck to the FF side, not the other side first time out. 

Nuff said.

Might make a good rust preventer on your truck/plow, but sure doesn't keep the snow from sticking. Rust preventers are designed to be tacky so they stay on the metal - exactly the opposite that you would want for your plow....


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

Snowboard wax. Works great and makes the most sense to me, especially on a poly blade.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I used Silicone spray also and have had good luck, we put tire shine on my buddies plow and it seemed to work decent also.


----------

